# Relinquishing green card at US immigration in Dublin?



## bb12 (12 Jan 2006)

Has anybody relinquished their greencard at US immigration in Dublin airport recently? I left the US in Oct 2001 and haven't been back since. I now have a trip planned in February and know that I have to relinquish the green card. Will I get much hassle or delay at immigration? With all the new security measures these days, I really don't know what to expect.


----------



## brodiebabe (12 Jan 2006)

Check out the US embassy website.  it gives full instructions on what to do with your I-94 if it was not taken from you on your departure from the States.  Did you stay on illegally?  If you did you may have problems when re-entering.


----------



## bb12 (12 Jan 2006)

No I have an actual greencard and was a resident there until 2001. Your greencard will be taken off you if you're outside the US for more than a year, so I'm expecting this to happen when I'm going through immigration again in Feb. I'm just wondering if there is much hassle involved in this process these days.


----------



## brodiebabe (12 Jan 2006)

Oh sorry I mistook what you were talking about, I thought you were referring to the I-94 immigration slip. Is the embassy website of any use? Best not to ring the embassy as they charge something like €2.40 a minute. You could ring immigration in Dublin or Shannon and have a chat to them and see what they say.


----------



## Lauren (12 Jan 2006)

I hear the weather is good in Guantanamo Bay this time of year


----------



## bb12 (12 Jan 2006)

god! don't joke! i don't really wanna ring immigration as i don't want to draw any unnecessary attention to myself!


----------



## Lauren (12 Jan 2006)

U can just ring anon!

ummmm maybe use a phone box in a suburb other than the one u live in....


----------



## ClubMan (13 Jan 2006)

And wear a false beard and glasses too just in case. Unless you normally wear these of course.


----------



## bond-007 (13 Jan 2006)

I agree, call them anon using a phonebox. Disguise optional.


----------



## mts (13 Jan 2006)

Panic unneccessary, my brother was stopped a year or two ago in Shannon on route to the US. They took him into an office and he had to explain why he had not relinquished the green card. They did whatever was neccessary there and then and he proceeded on to the US. Nothing further happened. The only bad part was that the whole process took about two hours and the US immigration officials weren't particularly pleasant. I have not relinquished mine either but have not been stopped to date, probably because I have got a new passport since its last usage..


----------



## ClubMan (13 Jan 2006)

mts said:
			
		

> The only bad part was that the whole process took about two hours


So it's quite possible that one might miss one's flight?


----------



## bond-007 (13 Jan 2006)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> So it's quite possible that one might miss one's flight?


Show up very early in that case.


----------



## bb12 (13 Jan 2006)

being pulled aside to an immigration office for 2 hours at the airport does not sound very pleasant at all!! 

mts, I also have a new passport since I last used my greencard but thought I should fess up to having the greencard when going through immigration as I thought all my details would pop up anyhow if they input my name and date of birth. you've never had any trouble at all going through? maybe their computer systems are not as intrinsiically linked as i first thought...


----------



## MugsGame (13 Jan 2006)

How many weeks until your flight? Might be worth trying to sort this with US immigration in advance. Failing that, chance your arm. Don't lie if they explicitly ask you about it, but don't volunteer the information either.


----------



## ClubMan (13 Jan 2006)

bond-007 said:
			
		

> Show up very early in that case.


 But you can probably only check in about 2 hours before the flight so if the security/immigration check takes place afterwards and could take up 2 hours it could be a catch 22 situation?


----------



## mts (13 Jan 2006)

BB12 say nothing and see what happens, just make sure to check-in in plenty of time. I was certain after what happened my brother, who didn't miss his flight incidentally, I would be pulled over the next time I went to the US but nothing was said. I am just assuming that the passport is the reason why I have not been stopped to date, I suppose they don't bother checking everyone for previous green cards unless they are alerted somehow.


----------



## MugsGame (14 Jan 2006)

On a related note: does anyone know where to get 2" square ID photos in Dublin? These are for a US VISA application and are NOT standard Irish passport photos.

Alternatively, has anyone used an online digital bureau (such as photobox.ie) for ID photos? How did they turn out?


----------



## Max Hopper (14 Jan 2006)

[broken link removed].


----------



## MugsGame (14 Jan 2006)

Thanks Max. I'll try one of those!


----------



## miser (16 Jan 2006)

Or Hamilton Long chemists at the bottom of O'Connell St.

Interesting that they're asking for "real" photos on your application- the DV ("Green Card") lottery for the last few years has been online and you have to submit digital photos.


----------



## rory (16 Jan 2006)

bb12 said:
			
		

> Has anybody relinquished their greencard at US immigration in Dublin airport recently? I left the US in Oct 2001 and haven't been back since. I now have a trip planned in February and know that I have to relinquish the green card. Will I get much hassle or delay at immigration? With all the new security measures these days, I really don't know what to expect.


My wife used to have a green card. We were travelling to the US on holidays subsequent to her moving home and she approached immigration when we landed in the US. They were very courteous; I'd say the whole procedure took 30-45 minutes. Perhaps it helped that she was relinquishing it voluntarily rather than the immigration officers perceiving that she was abusing the system in some way. I can't remember how long she had been absent from the US at the time.


----------



## addob (14 Apr 2009)

hey all,

Just wondering if anyone has an update on this kind of situation??

My OH was the lucky recipient of a Green Card back in his J1 Visa times and hasn't been living in the states since. He has no need for the green card and wants to return it.

We went to the states via Canada for a brief visit a few years ago and he did get some questions from customs but as it was by car they let him go but I'm wondering if there's a simple way to relinquish it to avoid the hassle and my loosing sleep?

bb12 - what did you end up doing?? I know this thread is old but I'm hoping for some new insight.

Thanks!
ad


----------



## soy (20 Apr 2009)

hi Addob,

The Green Card referred to in this thread is the bit of the I-94 Visa Waiver form that they staple into your passport when you visit the US on holidays. The airline are supposed to take it back when you are leaving the US (as proof of your departure). Sometimes this does not happen, hence the above posts.

If on the other hand you are asking about the green card that allowed you to work and live in the US - that is totally different. Just because you once had this should have no impact on your ability to visit the US


----------



## bb12 (22 Apr 2009)

hiya, yeah i just told them at the immigration point at dublin that i wanted to surrender my green card. they brought me into that room in the middle, where i had to fill out a form and swear some kind of declaration if i remember correctly. the guy dealing with me was actually very nice and the whole process was very easy and just took about 15 mins altogether.


----------



## addob (23 Apr 2009)

Brilliant, it is the Green Card that allows you to live and work in the States, next time we hit the boarder I'll get him to hand it over.

On a seperate note, if we're crossing the boarder in a car from Canada to the States do you still need a visa?

Thanks!


----------



## bond-007 (23 Apr 2009)

> On a seperate note, if we're crossing the boarder in a car from Canada to the States do you still need a visa?


Nope. No visa is required. You will be required to complete the I94W form and pay a fee of $12 US for each person. Canadian money is not accepted. Expect the questioning to be a little tougher than at Dublin or Shannon. It is not a fast process at the land borders so do allow an extra few hours for all the red tape.


----------

